# Portuguese Health Card



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a Portuguese and an English Accountant. I pay tax on my small private pension and bank interest in Portugal and I rent out my home in the UK and pay tax on this to the Inland Revenue. Needless to say I pay no tax in the UK but pay tax on the bank interest here in Portugal. We do not work here as are retired but not of pensionable age. We have became Portuguese residents as a family.
I have a 15 year old daughter and we pay for school books and medication etc and are listed with the local surgery using our EHIC cards.

Now this is the question can we obtain a Portuguese Health Card and from where and 2 are we not eligible for allowances in Portugal against family income which is interest only which the banks remove automatically. The allowances I am talking about are child benefit, School books, medication and married mans allowance against tax paid on interest.

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be most grateful.

Thanks


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

jerryceltner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Portuguese and an English Accountant. I pay tax on my small private pension and bank interest in Portugal and I rent out my home in the UK and pay tax on this to the Inland Revenue. Needless to say I pay no tax in the UK but pay tax on the bank interest here in Portugal. We do not work here as are retired but not of pensionable age. We have became Portuguese residents as a family.
> I have a 15 year old daughter and we pay for school books and medication etc and are listed with the local surgery using our EHIC cards.
> ...


No problem go my heath card today :clap2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To make any claim for allowable tax "relief" for want of a better name then you have to file a yearly IRS tax return, your UK income and tax paid would be entered on Anexo J and health, education deductions on Anexo H.

Dangerous using UK EHIC cards as your a Portuguese Residents then UK consider this fraud, but it all gets complicated with some Health centres refusing registration or treatment without one.

As you now have a Health Number you also need to get a Portuguese issued EHIC for you and family members, if you need treatment in the EU outside of Portugal.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

canoeman said:


> To make any claim for allowable tax "relief" for want of a better name then you have to file a yearly IRS tax return, your UK income and tax paid would be entered on Anexo J and health, education deductions on Anexo H.
> 
> Dangerous using UK EHIC cards as your a Portuguese Residents then UK consider this fraud, but it all gets complicated with some Health centres refusing registration or treatment without one.
> 
> As you now have a Health Number you also need to get a Portuguese issued EHIC for you and family members, if you need treatment in the EU outside of Portugal.


Thanks for the info. I have just read this below.

EU citizens receiving pensions from their home country
As of 1 May 2010, the responsibility of issuing the EHIC is no longer with a person's state of residence, but with the state where a person is paying to or benefiting from the Social Security System. This affects people receiving pensions from their EU home country rather than their country of residency. A resident of Portugal, receiving pension in for example the UK, should now apply for the EHIC card in UK.
As I will receive my state pension and private pension from the UK and paid into the Social Security system in the UK as I read it then I apply for the EHIC to the UK or am I missing something.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You've just said your not of UK Pension age, this new ruling from EU does not therefore apply to you but only someone or a dependent of someone receiving a UK State Pension.

As you are a Portuguese Resident then Portuguese Social Security are responsible for issuing your and families EHIC. 

One of the very few statements UK make about Residency is to do with EHIC
"Any person who is ordinarily resident in the UK," an ordinary resident in this case means you reside in UK min of 183 days.

Because use of a UK issued EHIC is paid for ultimatley by UK not Portugal, you can see why they consider it fraud, unless of coursae your a UK Pensioner.


----------

